# Word: How to save file without spelling green/red marks ?



## sporitus (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, experts

I am doing my CV and would like to save Word file without spelling green/red marks. Please, advice


----------



## sulakvea (Jul 26, 2010)

you cant "save it" per se, but you can:

a) disable spellichecking from Tools / Options.
b) have it ignore each "error"
c) add the words to your library (like a rare last name, etc). 

however, whatever it is, it will only apply to *your* computer. if you're planning on sending it to someone else, he/she will have those green / red lines no matter what you (short of writing a macro that would disable those functions every time the file is opened, but you dont wanna do that to your potential employer)


----------



## sporitus (Jul 26, 2010)

sulakvea said:


> you cant "save it" per se, but you can:
> 
> a) disable spellichecking from Tools / Options.
> b) have it ignore each "error"
> ...



Thanks.
I need it to be applied for any reader. Is any way to do it, without micros ?


----------



## sulakvea (Jul 26, 2010)

not to the best of my knowledge. however, you can save your resume in PDF format - it wont highlight anything.


----------



## sporitus (Jul 26, 2010)

sulakvea said:


> not to the best of my knowledge. however, you can save your resume in PDF format - it wont highlight anything.




Unfortunately PDF is not the best solution, because recruiters want to edit Word files 

Is any no-edit protection save mode is available ?


----------



## indiantrix (Aug 15, 2010)

I tested this solution and I believe it should work.  Open up your Word document, then click Control+A to "select All,"  then (in 2007) select the Review Tab | Proofing Group | Set Language Icon (it has a red checkmark).  Place a check in the box that says "Do not check spelling or grammar", and then click "OK."  Save your document, and that should do it for you.  No more red or green wavy underlines on your document. Period!  This solution is document-specific, so it should reflect your changes when opened on another computer.
As always, test it first.
Hope this helps...Larry.


----------

